
Inside Offices Where the Music Never Stops and Everyone Is DJ - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-17/inside-the-offices-where-the-music-never-stops-and-everyone-is-dj?cmpid=BBD051717_BIZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=170517&utm_campaign=bloombergdaily
======
frgtpsswrdlame
>"To me, it seemed like trying too hard, like very lazily creating culture."

Hitting the nail on the head.

>Monson, Codeword's CEO, uses the music for a different purpose: his own
privacy. He and his co-founder sit in a corner of the open office space, where
they control the volume on the nearest Sonos speakers. When they want to
discuss something sensitive, they turn it up.

And the bosses use it to opt-out of the open office plan they shove onto their
employees, great.

~~~
SurrealSoul
"Ah yes, lets reduce raises by 0.5% ne-" Mr. CEO what are you saying?! "Hold
on, let me just blast whatever garbage these kids are playing to distract
them"

------
tbirrell
> _The role of music at work is part of an unintentional arms race of sorts.
> Office workers embraced earbuds and noise-canceling headphones in large
> numbers as ways to cope with the lack of privacy that came with the open-
> floor plan. But using private music to restore some semblance of auditory
> personal space defeats the purpose of taking down cubicle walls_

Yeah... That is exactly the point! Because taking down the cubicle walls was
the worst thing to happen to offices. Managers need to stop trying to get
around the walls, real or otherwise, that people set up at work. They benefit
no one productive.

------
7402
Advantage of wired over wireless speakers:

One place I worked at a long time ago installed (wired) music speakers
throughout the engineering area. That evening, some engineer traced the
speaker wires back to the source and disconnected them. The next day the
speakers were reconnected. The following evening, in addition to disconnecting
the wires at the source again, the cables were cut every three feet. This time
the message was received by management and the problem went away.

------
SurrealSoul
Yo why ban young folk by pbj?

But really, novel idea maybe for an internal radio in the office that
employees plug into. Playing over the speaker, maybe not so much. I wouldn't
want to be that guy getting shamed for playing long boring droning music to
help me focus.

I can already hear the "Ugh, not _Insert band_ again". I wouldn't want to
force my musical tastes onto anyone else.

[However awesome in love with a ghost is]

~~~
carlosdp
There are already websites that allow you to listen to / DJ music
collaboratively, effectively creating an office playlist / radio. I've worked
at companies that use these, they were fun but not intrusive.

------
zzalpha
This feels just a bit like Sonos-sponsored content...

------
taurath
This ends up on the next season of Silicon Valley for sure.

------
choward
Is this a Sonos ad? What software did they use to manage their play queues and
play music. I couldn't seem to find that anywhere.

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
I think they mentioned Spotify somewhere in the "Ten Commandments". I'm pretty
sure that's their primary software.

------
mmagin
This sounds even worse than the inevitable disagreements over light level or
temperature.

------
moonbug22
That's one place I'll never be working at

